# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Tenor Guitars >  New tenor

## fox

Looks like a new tenor has been released by Recording King.
Said to retail @ $199

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## bbcee

Note to self: Uh-oh.

Has it been announced? I'm not seeing it on their site as yet. I'm sure that's coming shortly.

----------


## fox

This looks like it ... 
https://www.banjoteacher.com/banjos-...ries-7000.html

----------


## Seonachan

Interesting! That's the only place I see it online - not on the RK site or any of the big box stores. Here's what they say for specs:

"Recording King Dirty 30's Series 7000 Tenor Guitar
Spruce Top, 23" Scale Length, Cross Lap Bracing, Bone Nut and Saddle, 1 1/4 Nut Width, Bound Soundhole, Checkboard Pufling, Matte Finish"

It's 000 sized, which is bigger than any other production tenor out there now, and certainly sets it apart from the competition.
The "7" means it's all-laminate construction - which explains the low price point.

Curious to hear how it sounds, and maybe if it does well enough they'll put it out at least a solid-top version.

----------


## Granger

More available options in our little Tenor world. Solid top would be nice though. It should punch out some sound with that body.  I am not familiar with Cross Lap Bracing??? Is this a form of ladder bracing?

----------


## mrjop1975

I had emailed them during last summer about possibly introducing a tenor guitar model into there lineup since at one point they did offer a tenor banjo.  They told me that they had received countless emails requesting one and that it was something that they were looking into.  I am glad they did - it would be nice if they offered an acoustic/electric version for people that play out but I am at least thankful that they came out with one  :Smile:

----------


## Huck

> This looks like it ... 
> https://www.banjoteacher.com/banjos-...ries-7000.html


According to Ross at banjoteacher.com, none in stock currently. Not coming out until March.

----------


## Huck

Received this from Recording King:

*"Hi Huck, it's not rumored, it's real! We'll release more details when we are readying them to ship to dealers, probably early spring. It's in the Dirty 30s line, so has similar specs to those guitars:

Spruce Top
23" Scale Length
Cross Lap Bracing
Bone Nut and Saddle
Checkerboard Purfling


Street price when released will be $189.99"*

----------

fox

----------


## bbcee

So does "spruce top" mean *solid* spruce top, or will it be a laminate?

----------


## fox

Wonder if that means a solid  spruce top?

- - - Updated - - -

Ha ha snap!

----------

bbcee

----------


## pheffernan

> It's in the Dirty 30s line, so has similar specs to those guitars


The 7000 series has laminate tops. I suspect that if it were solid, it would say so.

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Received this from Recording King:
> 
> Street price when released will be $189.99"[/B]


It's just a guess, but if it had a solid top it would probably cost more than $189.99.

----------


## Huck

Now showing on their website.

https://www.recordingking.com/rost7ts

_"Recording Kings mid-20th-Century vibe continues with the introduction of the Dirty 30s Tenor Guitar. Featuring enhanced sonic benefits from RKs exclusive CrossLap bracing and bone nut and saddle, this comfortable 23" scale tenor guitar is sure to introduce the joy of playing tenor to a whole new audience.

Players have been asking Recording King designers for years to release an affordable tenor guitar in the Dirty 30s style. The Recording King Series 7 Tenor guitar gives jazz, folk, and old-time guitarists (and banjo players!) a high-value, mojo-packed, great-sounding tenor to add to their collections.  

The tenor guitar, generally tuned CGDA, has long been a staple of old-time players and has continued to pique the interest of the mainstream musicians looking to augment their sound. 

 Recording Kings Series 7 Tenor Guitar has a familiar 000-size body, with the same retro aesthetic as other Dirty 30s models. The 23 scale makes it easy to navigate the entire fretboard, and the bone nut & saddle insure resonance at all the string contact points. RKs exclusive CrossLap bracing results in an extra-responsive top to help you cut through the mix.

There are a few other tenor guitars on the market, but none that pack the Series 7s combination of excellent tone, vintage mojo and incredible value."_

SPECIFICATIONS
Model:	ROST-7-TS
Body Shape:	14th Fret OOO
Top Material:	Spruce
Back Material:	Whitewood
Side Material:	Whitewood
Top Bracing Pattern:	Cross Lap Bracing
Top Braces:	Sitka Spruce
Neck Material:	Mahogany
Fretboard Material:	Ovangkol
Scale Length:	23"
# Of Frets Clear:	14
# Of Frets Total:	20
Nut Material:	Bone
Nut Width:	1-1/4"
Headstock Overlay:	Black
Headstock Inlay:	None
Tuning Machines:	Nickel w/ Ivory Buttons
Body Binding:	Ivory Top Binding
Rosette:	Bound Soundhole
Top Purfling:	None
Fretboard Inlays:	Dots
Fretboard Binding:	None
Bridge Material:	Ovangkol
Bridge Shape:	Straight
Saddle:	Bone
Bridge Pins & Endpin:	Ivory color
Pickguard:	None
Finish:	Satin

----------

fox, 

Verne Andru

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I would guess that will be laminated top, sides, and back. It does look good and the price is right though. I'd be tempted to buy one though just because.

----------


## Beanzy

If they're going to the bother of making a tenor guitar, why don't they produce it with the fret markers in the right place?

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Chip Stewart

Since they don't say "Solid Spruce" for the top it's most definitely a laminated top.  With the price of the Blueridges now, though, this is a great alternative for someone who wants to try tenor guitar but doesn't want to spend a whole lot of money.  I think it will probably sell pretty well.

----------


## MarkusSpiel

I just ordered one from Thomann here in Germany. They´ll order one for me and I should get it in about 3 months... the price is 189 Euro about 205 USD. If someone got one before  I would be happy about a video  :Smile:

----------

fox, 

Verne Andru

----------


## belbein

I just recently bought a Kala Tenor.  It was the same price.  Absolutely GORGEOUS sound.  Two members of my family came out of their rooms and asked:  "What is that?  It's beautiful!"  And it wasn't my playing. 

In my experience, "spruce" means it's laminated.  "Solid Spruce" means it's spruce, but not necessarily one piece.  But the thing is, a laminated guitar can sound just as good--or better--than a solid top.  It depends on the maker and, frankly, luck.

----------

fox

----------


## mrjop1975

> I just recently bought a Kala Tenor.  It was the same price.  Absolutely GORGEOUS sound.  Two members of my family came out of their rooms and asked:  "What is that?  It's beautiful!"  And it wasn't my playing. 
> 
> In my experience, "spruce" means it's laminated.  "Solid Spruce" means it's spruce, but not necessarily one piece.  But the thing is, a laminated guitar can sound just as good--or better--than a solid top.  It depends on the maker and, frankly, luck.


The same is true with standard 6 stringers as well.  I do have a Kala Tenor, and am wanting a second, and am torn on this or the Ibanez AVT1 parlor sized tenor.  The Blueridges look nice, but why the sudden jump in price?  At any rate, I may wind up being the guinea pig here and getting this to give us a review.  If ordering from the banjo teacher site, I do have they do a set-up on them, as I know our local guitar store that sells Recording King products told me they have had to set them up before selling them.

----------


## Huck

Ross @ banjoteacher.com was hoping for a March release. Received this from Recording King when inquiring on the release date:

"It will probably be early May, but that's not set in stone."

----------


## Mace

I also have a recent Kala Tenor set up in Chicago tuning. Im pleased with it especially at its price point. Im curious regarding the Blueridge tenors. As the higher end models are approaching a used Martín or a Gibson made, how do they compare?

----------


## Huck

> Im curious regarding the Blueridge tenors. As the higher end models are approaching a used Martín or a Gibson made, how do they compare?


There's been a fair amount written about them on this forum.

To summarize:
Everyone who owns one loves it for the most part. (Highly Recommended 23" scale)Some can hear the difference between the BR-40 (Mahogany) and the BR-60 (Santos Rosewood), others can't.The BR-70 is the tricked out model with lots of bling, but otherwise the same as the BR-60.

I happen to like my BR-60. I find the body size is great - projection is loud enough - and it is stylish. No vintage problems to worry about & has a truss rod. Exact copy of a Martin O18T from my understanding.

Can't compare to a Martin or Gibson, as I don't own them.

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Im curious regarding the Blueridge tenors. As the higher end models are approaching a used Martín or a Gibson made, how do they compare?


My Blueridge BR-60T sounds amazing and I'm very happy with it.  The current prices though are a bit steep.  The Martin O-18T was only available with Mahogany back and sides.  I like the sound of rosewood back and sides which the Blueridge BR-60T has.  My recommendation would be to try to find a used Blueridge tenor guitar that's in good shape.  I don't know if I could recommend buying a new one at the current prices, but I would definitely recommend getting one if you can get one at a good price.

----------


## fox

How much is a BR 40t in the states?

It is not just that model Blueridge that has seen price hikes, at least where I live all their guitars have gone up in price.
Personally I think they have always been high end instruments but were previously very cheap! 

Interestingly there does not seem to be any factory videos or indeed much info about the factory in any form!

Many of my friends and many of the top musicians in my area favour the top end, six string models over any other manufacturer.

They all seem to be well made, I find the tenor guitars are overbuilt with heavy bracing but they still sound superb.
If you ever get the chance to handle and play any of the high end six strings ... take it because they are beautiful pieces.

----------


## Huck

> how much is a br 40t in the states?


Here you are fox:

40 $685
40 cutaway/electric $860
60 $790
70 $975

https://www.elderly.com/collections/...oustic-guitars

----------


## fox

Hmm unusual for them to be cheaper in the U.K. $580 for the 40T (£490) .

----------


## Chip Stewart

> Here you are fox:
> 
> 40 $685
> 40 cutaway/electric $860
> 60 $790
> 70 $975


I purchased my BR-60T five years ago for $375 (brand new).  Having the price more than double in five years seems steep.  My salary hasn't doubled in the last five years.   :Smile:

----------


## Huck

> Hmm unusual for them to be cheaper in the U.K. $580 for the 40T (£490) .


Tariffs? USA may have tariffs/higher tariffs that are passed on to the consumer.

----------


## bruce.b

I had one. It was a nice guitar. I agree it’s a bit overbuilt. It sounds good and the neck is nice. It is not on the level of a high end tenor, obviously. It handles GDAE well. I also had a Kala, which didn’t, IMO, handle GDAE well, but was very sweet in CGDA, in fact I liked how it sounded in CGDA more than the Blueridge. As soon as I bought my current, much more expensive tenors, I put both the Blueridge and Kala down and soon sold them. Huge difference in tone.

----------


## Huck

Recording King added pictures on their website.

----------

mreidsma

----------


## mreidsma

I wonder how long it will be delayed due to the pandemic?

----------


## bsfloyd

I hope not too long, I really have my eye on this.  Having missed out on the last batch of Kala tenors in stock, even more so...

----------


## Huck

> I wonder how long it will be delayed due to the pandemic?


Received the following email from Recording King:

"This COVID-19 mess has thrown production into a bit of an unpredictable area. Before this all happened they were supposed to have launched early this summer, but I don't believe that is going to be possible now. Unfortunately, all we can do is see how this all pans out, but we are hoping for late Summer."

----------


## mreidsma

I just reached out this morning, too. Late summer seems to be the target: 

Hi Matthew, thanks for reaching out. Our release schedules have been a little jammed by current events, but were planning to start shipping these to dealers in late summer. Well definitely announce on social media when they are headed to stores so stay tuned!

----------


## PTOEguy

I reached out to my local dealer and per their conversation with Recording King the tenor could be out in a couple of months at the earliest and October at the latest.

----------


## bsfloyd

Thanks for the update!

----------


## Irénée

Somebody could show a good video with this model ?

----------


## Irénée

Somebody could shows a good video with this model please ?

----------


## pheffernan

> Somebody could shows a good video with this model please ?


They’re not yet available and won’t be until late summer at the earliest.

----------

Irénée

----------


## Irénée

Does exist some video(s) for this Tenor guitar "Recording King" ?...
Because I have nothing find  :Frown:

----------


## pheffernan

> Does exist some video(s) for this Tenor guitar "Recording King" ?...
> Because I have nothing find


The guitars don’t exist yet in the wild, so it’s unlikely that videos of them will either.

----------


## SHORJT

Heard from Recording King, they have confirmation these will be shipped to stores late July, early August.

----------

mreidsma

----------


## Huck

https://reverb.com/item/34563513-rec...-full-warramty

Preorder for an anticipated August 17th ship date.

----------

mreidsma

----------


## sounds_good

> https://reverb.com/item/34563513-rec...-full-warramty
> 
> Preorder for an anticipated August 17th ship date.


After watching the MoreThanQuinn video in this forum (Go watch it.),
I searched a little.

Now they are showing
"Estimated ship date: August 28, 2020"

----------


## Huck

From Reverb seller eVillage Music: "These are now available, in stock and shipping."

https://reverb.com/item/34563513-rec...k-and-shipping

----------

Verne Andru

----------


## mreidsma

> From Reverb seller eVillage Music: "These are now available, in stock and shipping."
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/34563513-rec...k-and-shipping


Strangely, yesterday the Recording King Instagram page said they are planning to release it next week (although they indicated they might not). Great to see it in someone's hands, though, to get a sense of the size and scale. Here's the post: https://www.instagram.com/p/CEma6w5Mb5r/

And for posterity:

----------


## Huck

Video from Recording King:

----------

mreidsma

----------


## Huck

eBay seller has a dozen pictures up. Gives a good representation.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Recordi...AAAOSwIB9fUR99

----------


## fox

Looks really nice.....

----------


## Charles E.

One in the Cafe classifieds...

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/159804#159804

NFI

----------


## mreidsma

Anyone get one of these in hand to play yet? It appears they are available and shipping....

----------


## mreidsma

I have a coworker whose father takes banjo lessons from my Dad, and she emailed yesterday to say that her Dad had bought a tenor guitar at my suggestion. (I don't remember suggesting it, but I probably tell everyone I meet to buy a tenor guitar.) Anyway, he has the Recording King, and sent a photo, so it's clearly shipping. Of course he's never played another tenor, so it's tough to know how it compares to the Kala or the Blueridge or the Ibanez or other entry level models, but at least it really is shipping.

I'm still hemming and hawing about it. My main tenor is great - a 1935 Gibson-made Cromwell (like a Kalamazoo KTG-14 with back binding and HUGE marker dots), but my "upstairs" guitar is a 12 fret OO conversion I made when I first got into tenor guitar. It sounds and plays great (especially for what it is) but the lure of having a 14 fret neck still has me considering the RK, especially for the price. I tune GDAE but more and more I capo at 5 to play in CGDA, and with a 12 fret neck, that's a little scrunched!  I'd still love to hear someone's opinion of it, especially someone who has experience with tenors and tries it in GDAE!

----------


## sounds_good

I bought the Recording King ROST-7-TS.  I will start a new thread.

----------

mreidsma

----------


## PTOEguy

> I have a coworker whose father takes banjo lessons from my Dad, and she emailed yesterday to say that her Dad had bought a tenor guitar at my suggestion. (I don't remember suggesting it, but I probably tell everyone I meet to buy a tenor guitar.) Anyway, he has the Recording King, and sent a photo, so it's clearly shipping. Of course he's never played another tenor, so it's tough to know how it compares to the Kala or the Blueridge or the Ibanez or other entry level models, but at least it really is shipping.
> 
> I'm still hemming and hawing about it. My main tenor is great - a 1935 Gibson-made Cromwell (like a Kalamazoo KTG-14 with back binding and HUGE marker dots), but my "upstairs" guitar is a 12 fret OO conversion I made when I first got into tenor guitar. It sounds and plays great (especially for what it is) but the lure of having a 14 fret neck still has me considering the RK, especially for the price. I tune GDAE but more and more I capo at 5 to play in CGDA, and with a 12 fret neck, that's a little scrunched!  I'd still love to hear someone's opinion of it, especially someone who has experience with tenors and tries it in GDAE!


I bought one a few weeks back - I had a credit at my local guitar shop for returning a Fender Tenor Tele - I like it a lot, but I'm not a guitar connoisseur. I'd always heard that recording king did a nice job on their lower end instruments and this one is a lot of fun to play.

----------


## mreidsma

Here's a YouTube review of the Recording King I spotted on one of the FaceBook Tenor Guitar groups:




Looks like he had some quality control issues - a friend of mine had to send his first one back because the fretboard was actually detached from the neck (!!!). The dealer told my friend that the guitars had arrived in Spring by boat from China but they weren't allowed to dock because of COVID, so they just sat on a boat for a few months, leading to some real structural problems with the first batch. Not sure if that's true, but it would explain the reports of very, very big fret problems I'm heard from several owners.

----------

trodgers, 

Verne Andru

----------

